# On The Road Again



## LoneStar (Dec 3, 2012)

I've been AWOL for awhile now, just wanted to update everybody on the sudden leave of absence. 
I painted myself so far into the corner financially, even though I was keeping up with day to day bills any major expenses would sink me. Came home from a little roadtrip and my transmission started slipping :dash2: Was hoping it was low on fluid, but it is dumping fluid out as fast as I put it in. 
So without a truck, I cant drive the 20 miles to my shop, and without getting to the shop I cant make any money (wasnt making enough for a new truck payment anyway) so I went back to driving 18 Wheelers again :cray:
Eventually it will be more part time work than anything, so hopefully when I get them caught up on their freight (and get my bank account caught up) I can get back to mostly working in the shop to pay my bills.
But for now, its hauling Rustic Furniture to South Texas. Been seeing a lot of San Antonio, Floresville, Yoakum, Rockport, Port Lavaca, Bay City, Corpus Christi, Kingsville. Maybe one of these days I can get together with some of our South Texas members !
I'm finally getting caught up a bit, so hopefully I'll be around a bit more


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 3, 2012)

Good luck and make it an adventure!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 3, 2012)

Just another bump in the road. We all get them from time to time. Your pipes are auwsome. Live the dream.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 3, 2012)

I have kept my cdl current for the very same reason. If you have a cdl and are not working it's because you choose not to. I am glad I drive local now though. I love the job of trucking, I just can't stand the industry and all the corporate bs. I used to run east coast mostly, if you drew a line from Texas north, I ran everything east of that. It can pay the bills!


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2012)

The road will just make those days in the shop seem more fun. Good luck getting things back in order.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey Ryan, I was wondering what happened to you. Take it easy be careful. Ya gotta do what ya gotta do. We miss your posts and your beautiful pipes!!!!!!!!


----------

